# If you like orange



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Friend of our family Selling out his toys http://www.klinekreidergood.com/auctions/1030-thompson-avenue-annville?show=brochure&show2=plotting


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Model T looks nice!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty interesting sale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve been to probably a dozen AC sales in my life, don’t believe I’ve ever seen an AC walking stick for sale! Ive wanted one for a long time, most didn’t survive this many years. Very cool endrow, thanks for sharing!


----------

